# The smell of growing weed



## pythagorasjones (Jan 3, 2008)

...


----------



## medicore (Jan 3, 2008)

smell doesn't travel far outdoors, you have to be close to the plant in order to smell them outdoors.


----------



## pythagorasjones (Jan 3, 2008)

...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 3, 2008)

I have stumbled into an outdoor grow after getting within 250-275 feet down wind...this was a skunk strain, but if you know the smell, it is probably detectable a good ways off...obviously, a group together would have a greater smell than separated plants...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 6, 2008)

medicore said:
			
		

> smell doesn't travel far outdoors, you have to be close to the plant in order to smell them outdoors.



Thats not necessarily true. Like Puffin' I have winded a small group of plants from 100 yards away or so before. There are a lot of factors that come into play though. Like other smells that may be around there. How thick growth is around there. Strain of course plays a role as well. 

The more plants you put together the stronger the smell will be obviously. A single plant or just a couple will be pretty hard to smell but a group of 10-15 will be much easier to wind. This becomes a problem if someone happens to be walking through there by coincidence or if someone looking for your plants has a general idea where your plants are due to finding trails, trash, etc. They will then just circle the area trying to wind them.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 6, 2008)

nothing beats that smell of that fresh herbal delights in nature...unless ya smokin a bone while sniffin herbal nature...i gotta re-pack now. ;-)


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

Where are they?  I'll come by within 100 yards and see if I can smell them... just kidding!


----------



## medicore (Jan 6, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Thats not necessarily true. Like Puffin' I have winded a small group of plants from 100 yards away or so before. There are a lot of factors that come into play though. Like other smells that may be around there. How thick growth is around there. Strain of course plays a role as well.
> 
> The more plants you put together the stronger the smell will be obviously. A single plant or just a couple will be pretty hard to smell but a group of 10-15 will be much easier to wind. This becomes a problem if someone happens to be walking through there by coincidence or if someone looking for your plants has a general idea where your plants are due to finding trails, trash, etc. They will then just circle the area trying to wind them.


 
In my backyard this year I noticed that there isn't really a constant flow of air from one way or another because of all of the obstructions (houses) that are in the area.  I noticed that the smell traveled straight up because of the natural flow of air within a group of houses.  So, my opinion is based solely on the direction of wind travel.  But, I think a lot of other people can agree with me that when they grow in their yards (not in the forest where wind travels in specific directions) that their neighbors do not usually smell their cannabis.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah specially on hot days you can smell some pot for ages i dont know if i work outdoor but a few buckets of vinager could take the smell away


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 7, 2008)

medicore said:
			
		

> In my backyard this year I noticed that there isn't really a constant flow of air from one way or another because of all of the obstructions (houses) that are in the area.  I noticed that the smell traveled straight up because of the natural flow of air within a group of houses.  So, my opinion is based solely on the direction of wind travel.  But, I think a lot of other people can agree with me that when they grow in their yards (not in the forest where wind travels in specific directions) that their neighbors do not usually smell their cannabis.



I understand what you are saying and I'm not saying that you are ALWAYS gonna smell them. How many plants are we talking about here? 2-3 in your backyard?


----------



## headband (Jan 7, 2008)

theres "this place" I drive threw, I always would smell buds in the summer time, getting more potent every time I would drive threw. One day I was curious just since theres no way a skunk and be dead every year at the same time and same place. I found my self a jackpot! just scared i might get shot at or somthing, never been back!


----------



## medicore (Jan 7, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying and I'm not saying that you are ALWAYS gonna smell them. How many plants are we talking about here? 2-3 in your backyard?


 
Yes, 2-3 in your backyard.  I assume someone is growing reasonably.  I guess I should have asked if he was growing for himself or a small city.


----------



## medicore (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry pythagorasjones.  There are a lot of things you need to consider when asking that question.  Are you growing outdoors on public land or in your backyard.  If you are growing in your backyard, pay attention to the natural flow of air in your yard and yes buy a less aromatic strain.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 7, 2008)

When I moved into my nieghborhood,

  The first things I did as soon as I got the chance was to check the prevailing wind direction. Really all you need to do is watch which way the clouds blow the majority of the time. I love to smoke good meat for jerky, and since it takes a good eight hours to smoke it the right way, I would take a walk around the nieghbor hood after I cleaned up to see if I could smell it, cause it stands out I assure you. 
  It's like playing, only you do it to protect your funny butt. We have sayings for this kinda action, like STEALTH, Keeping a low profile. 
  I guess I learned alot of this through the military, and being a survival instructor in search and rescue many, many years ago.   I play right under the noses of those that could cause me grief.  Hair is short, beard tightly trimmed,  and my hieght,  and deep voice tend to scare the crap outa rookies. Ha- Ha and I use it don't ya know. 
  A lot of what you can get away with is just by being dumb as a fox, or aggresive in a non-physical way, sometimes this is called Buffalo Tactics, but it can work if you handle it right.
  One of the biggest rules is going by your gut instinct. If something is crawling on you, then pay attention to your gut instinct and boogy if ya gotta.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 8, 2008)

LAKEHURST, N.J. - Lakehurst police didn't have to go far to make a marijuana arrest. An officer heading home early Saturday smelled pot burning in the police station parking lot.
ADVERTISEMENT

Authorities said Sergeant Ronald Heinzman asked some other officers to take a whiff. Police said they heard a conversation centered on the irony of smoking pot next to the station from a home separated from the parking lot by a chain-link fence.

Police knocked on the door and arrested Benjamin Gordon, 18, of Farmville, Va.

___

Information from: Asbury Park Press, http://www.app.com


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Im growing Super Skunk in my outdoor grow(guerilla growing),ive got 5 plants.

I expect 2-3 to turn out female,do you guys think the smell would become overly powerfull?

Sorry to ask this Q,on your thread PJ.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 8, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Im growing Super Skunk in my outdoor grow(guerilla growing),ive got 5 plants.
> 
> I expect 2-3 to turn out female,do you guys think the smell would become overly powerfull?
> 
> Sorry to ask this Q,on your thread PJ.



Maybe, maybe not. No one can tell for sure. Basically you don't know how many females you are going to come up with. Whether it becomes a problem really lays on how close your neighbors are.


----------



## pythagorasjones (Jan 8, 2008)

...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 8, 2008)

pythagorasjones said:
			
		

> Well im gonna be growing on a farm, in a group of trees that seperate plots, one for wheat, and the other plot is of cows. Im hoping the smell of manure will overpower the smell of the herb. The farmer has no clue what im doing, and i doubt he knows what growing herb smells like. But i dont like taking chances, not my style, the closest he or his tractor would get to the garden is about 100 feet. I plan on growing about 15-20 plants.



The smell of manure will probably do very little to mask the smell of fully budded chronic on those cool september mornings. Don't assume that he doesn't know what that smells like either, lol. Most people are very aware of the smell. Don't put 15-20 plants together in a group. That makes them much more visible by helicopter, makes the smell stronger and just honestly raises your chances of getting them found. Also if you are going to be growing in the woods, make sure they are going to be getting ample light or you will be wasting your time. I learned this the hard way several seasons ago.

You might want to go into the outdoor growing section and read my sticky on guerilla growing. 

Good luck, buddy.


----------



## pythagorasjones (Jan 10, 2008)

...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

pythagorasjones said:
			
		

> I dont really have to worry bout copters or planes, its a very invisible garden, but the smell is what worries me. Im thinking of going with a NL#2 x Haze, both strains, from what I hear are pretty low odour.



10-15 plants is pretty easily spotted from a copter, now whether or not they use copters in your area, I don't know. But, there is no such thing as an invisible garden.


----------



## godtea (Jan 10, 2008)

I 'm in a cellar and when I turn on the exhaust fan I've had more than a few comments about the Skunk problem .
fourtunatly for me we have skunks that live in the area and I have a dog that still believes that the skunk won't nail it the next time it tries to run it down.
Hasn't been right yet.


----------

